#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Ik zoek een Indonesische imam in Rotterdam

## Chi_Chi

Salam 3alaykoum broeders en zusters,

Ik ben opzoek naar een Indonesische imam die Si Ali heet en in het westen van Rotterdam woont.
Insha'Allah kent iemand jullie hem. Ik wil hem benaderen voor roqya insha'Allah.

Wa salaam 3alaykoum

----------


## sumaya2002

ik kem hem niet srryyy

----------


## Roze

Ik weet niet precies waarom u opzoek bent naar een Indonesische imam? Is dat omdat u zelf Indonesisch bent? Want afkomst is geen voorwaarde om Roeqya te kunnen doen. Elke oprechte persoon met kennis kan dit doen. En zoals mijn voorganger hier boven aangeeft, jijzelf kan dit ook. Moge Allaah je bijstaan.

----------


## Chi_Chi

Er is in rotterdam een indonesische imam die een goede naam heeft en bekend staat als een imam die roqya verricht volgens de soena. Daarom zoek ik hem. Hij spreekt bovendien nederlands wat ik belangrijk vind. Bedankt voor jullie reacties.

----------


## Knutselsmurf

Stel deze vraag ook eens op het forum van "Ontdek Islam".
Of ga anders naar de moskee op het adres Putselaan 223a in Rotterdam.
Waarschijnlijk zullen ze het daar wel weten.

Veel succes er mee.

----------


## J.Emh

> Stel deze vraag ook eens op het forum van "Ontdek Islam".
> Of ga anders naar de moskee op het adres Putselaan 223a in Rotterdam.
> Waarschijnlijk zullen ze het daar wel weten.
> 
> Veel succes er mee.


Dit is het adres van de heren-ingang.

----------


## Knutselsmurf

Inderdaad, de dames moeten aan de rechterkant even links af de hoek om.

----------


## Moslima's

Ik weet wie je bedoeld. Kan aan zijn nr komen als je even je mail heeft of iets dan stuur ik je het op.

----------


## gosee

beste chi chi broeder ik heb gelezen over je zoek tocht . 
ben je wijzer geworden ik heb ook zelfde probleem . 
ben ook op zoek naar een goede imam die mij ook kan helpen . 
zoek al 6 jaar word van ene naar ander gestuurd ben moe geworden . 
Mischien kan jij mij helpen hoop ik in sha alah . 
groet gosee

----------


## Jolan

Ik zal een Indonesishe vriendin van mij vragen, misschien dat zij het weet.

----------


## gosee

Als je dat voor mij zou willen doen maak je me heel blij mee . 
ik hoop dat het lukt insha allah . 
groete gosee

----------


## Meryamouleyed

Salam ik zou ook graag zijn nummer willen hebben je kan deze sturen naar mijn mail [email protected] alvast bedankt. Jazzak allah

----------


## Meryamouleyed

Salam zou je me aub zijn nummer kunnen doorsturen je zou ons daarmee echt erg helpen.

----------


## Deena2018

> Salam ik zou ook graag zijn nummer willen hebben je kan deze sturen naar mijn mail [email protected] alvast bedankt. Jazzak allah


Heb je de nummer al gekregen van iemand?

----------

